# F56 coding question



## kentonchen (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi everyone

My F56s default only RPA
I bought four RDC sensor plug in the rim.(S180052056G)
I coding FA as blow:
1.RemoteControl30D0->RC_RDC_ENABLE=aktiv
2.RDC_DRUCK_TEMP=druck_und_temperatur
3.HU_NBT->RDC=aktiv
4.HU_NBT->REIFENUEBERWACHUNG_RDC_RPA=rdc
5.HU_NBT->RPA=nicht_aktiv
6.RDC_SAFETY=aktiv 01

But the display only "--bar" and "--C"
Can't detect Tire pressure and temperature.

what did i miss? who can help me?


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

HU_NBT:

3001 -> RDC_SAFTY -> Aktiv 


Thats all for that . My Cooper shows me after that coding the Temperature


----------



## Cesarpand (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi, I tried to activate the RDC, but my car doesn't have the sensor plug (didn't know), do you have the factory RPA setting to reactivate it.
Thanks a lot.


----------

